# 67 GTO A/C Oil Capacity / R134A Conversion



## brock5ga (Sep 29, 2008)

Can't seem to find the proper oil capacity specs for the AC system on my 67 GTO. I find generic apps that say 10 oz. or 11 oz., but nothing model specific. Any help is greatly appreciated. Also going to convert to R134A. Replaced leaking evaporator, expansion valve, drier, suction and discharge hoses at compressor, removed condensor and flushed, cleaned and straightened fins, adjusted original POA valve down to 26 psi. The hose between the expansion valve and drier appears good, with no leaks, so I am leaving it alone for now. Also disassembled and resealed factory A6 compressor. Ordered the wrong hi-side cutout switch (cannot install due to positioning of pipes on the manifold/muffler assy. Getting ready to order another. Pulled vacuum and holding good. Will probably finish up next weekend. Just curious, if anyone has converted one of these systems, as to how much it will hold and what kind of pressure readings I can expect to see. I have never converted a POA system, but have done many expansion valve and orifice systems. AC system has not been functional the 4 years I have owned the car, but the compressor internals look good. Thanks in advance for any input you can give. It is always greatly appreciated.


----------

